# Now this guy can plow



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)




----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

I beat you to it man, but at least you embedded it....I just lazily linked it!!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=52025


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

thats Jon Geer on here


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

They should probably make that video a sticky.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

JD Dave;449219 said:


> They should probably make that video a sticky.


no need cuz i'm going to go make a video of myself plowing the next snow. then everyone will forget about this one and be talking about how totaly awsome I am!!! 

although i sure do enjoy watching this one!!


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

That guy has it going on


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I'll bet he wishes he could get royalties every time that video gets played. He could retire. That has been on here hundreds of times,and viewed over 1900 times!


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

wow.......not trying to repost or anything just found it on the utube and thought it was cool. oh well dosent hurt to watch it again i guess.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

TEX;449293 said:


> wow.......not trying to repost or anything just found it on the utube and thought it was cool. oh well dosent hurt to watch it again i guess.


he just built a new truck this year so now theres 2 of those monsters lerking around


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

Oh God......Oh God...............gigadee


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Heck, repost it all you want! I love that video! It should be made a sticky.


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

TEX;449094 said:


>


If you go back on youtube and click on "other vidios from this user" you can see his new one.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

super nice


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

hes pretty efficient with that thing isnt he


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

i bet he makes a lot ofpayup with that truck


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*No Doubt He's Good...*

Been at it quite some time I'd say...

He is plowing wide open spaces though...some of the resi's I plow that rig would not even fit into! Narrow shrub lined driveways, compact areas...ain't doubting his ability but like to see some tight maneuvering plowing!!


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Thank you to everyone.

I am working towards the best video yet, just need some snow.

Again, THANK YOU !!!!!!!!


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Jon Geer, I am Dmir406 who sent the message on youtube inquiring about the swingwing. I love the video and the song. The truck I am looking at wont handle the Swing Wing. But my next truck, whatever it might be hopefully will.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

That's AWESOME!!!!!

If you taped me plowing and put it on FF i don't think i'd be moving that fast.

lol, for Jon Geer to make any money he must charge like $500 an hour!!!!! haha


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*Just Trying to get some video.*

I will Try and get all of these in one nice video. Until Then:


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Forgot one.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

love the backblade, hate that the hydraulic cylinders are on the inside of the blade, Instead of on the back where they should be. with me they would be toast after the first snow! Love the Vid's, Good job!


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

DBL;449654 said:


> hes pretty efficient with that thing isnt he


Not really -- looks like he's anything BUT efficient here, but I know the purpose of the video was to demonstrate his product's usage. I agree that he has something great there, and I wish him well with it.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

can you show this guy how to plow please


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

That guy knows what he is doing for sure. He gets my vote in the plow man hall of fame!!


----------



## Trailcharger (Dec 9, 2007)

*Now this guy can't plow*

This guy seems to be wasting a lot of time doing nothing with his plow setup. Look at how little snow there is and how he keeps going over the same spots over and over again and I still can't see any pavement. Seems like someone who has a little too much time and money and too little common sense. He wouldn't last too long on my route. 
Get in and Get out. The more time you waste, the less money you make. Get a setup that can scrape better................
Pretty fun to watch though.


----------



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

I think it is cool that he can run all of that and not hit that pickup. Nice clip


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Who's Dodge is that with the swing wing? I know you run Chevy. 
Hey Trailcharger, your off to a great start with your first post You sit there and trash a liked and respected member that likely has plowed more snow than you could ever hope for.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

You should see the controller for that set-up, holy crap. I just found it in another thread.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Nice video


----------



## rmorrison9773 (Mar 8, 2007)

cjasonbr;449941 said:


> That's AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> If you taped me plowing and put it on FF i don't think i'd be moving that fast.
> 
> lol, for Jon Geer to make any money he must charge like $500 an hour!!!!! haha


Necessity is the mothrt of invention


----------



## joeco129 (Feb 3, 2007)

Who makes the Swing Wing? Is there a website?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nice videos!


----------



## HKusp (Nov 21, 2007)

AbsoluteH&L;468859 said:


> Who's Dodge is that with the swing wing? I know you run Chevy.
> Hey Trailcharger, your off to a great start with your first post You sit there and trash a liked and respected member that likely has plowed more snow than you could ever hope for.


I think he was talking about the guy with the beater chevy in the video that kept tripping his plow, not the swing wing guy.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I thought the guy in the first vid was going a little too fast. It's awful hard to watch 360 degrees and be mindful of plows and wings and everything else. Not to mention he's got even more controls than a regular plowtruck. The speed just makes it harder to correct or stop when something happens suddenly. Like a kid playing in a snowbank or a car pulls out of somewhere. I'm all for showing off, but not when you risk damage or injury. Maybe he's a good driver, but he's taking too many risks. He could slow down a bit in the interest of safety.
That old Chevy in the other vid is awesome. I remember those days. Never had a plow that crappy though.


----------



## BOMBER (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm sorry but i cant comment on those vids


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Jon, I am just thankful you are taking your beating out on a 3/4 Chevy Gas job rather than a Respectable Ford Pickup. You look good in those videos.....The truck on the other hand.....o boy, I wouldnt want to be the next owner of that baby


----------

